# I got wood!



## andyh (25 Apr 2013)

Have to share my excitement somewhere!! 

*I got wood!!!!*

Just had my order confirmed from the USA for a nice big box of Manzi wood!

There is not many people i would tell outside the friendly walls of UKAPS, that i am really excited about receiving a big box of roots and branches from the USA. 


This is for my new scape coming sometime soon..................

Hurrrrrah!!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2013)

Nice one mate. Can't beat a nice bit of wood for your aquascaping pleasure.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Apr 2013)

geek 

looking forward to the new scape!


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Apr 2013)

Sounds good Andy   What size tank is this for?


----------



## andyh (27 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> geek
> 
> looking forward to the new scape!


 
Says you!!!


----------



## andyh (27 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Sounds good Andy  What size tank is this for?


 
Will be for my ADA60P


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

andyh said:


> Says you!!!


ha ha! im in competition for the title geek


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

Hows comes you have to buy Manzi from USA? Is it hard to come buy in the UK?


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Apr 2013)

Nice Andy - its a good day when a box of wood arrives 

Look forward to see what you make with it

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

basil said:


> Hows comes you have to buy Manzi from USA? Is it hard to come buy in the UK?


it doesnt grow here unfortunately. only place ive seen it in pictures is high altitude mountains and Tom Barr in the USA kindly collects loads of it each year in his truck and sells it.  Dont really know why any uk retailers havent cottoned onto it


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> it doesnt grow here unfortunately. only place ive seen it in pictures is high altitude mountains and Tom Barr in the USA kindly collects loads of it each year in his truck and sells it.  Dont really know why any uk retailers havent cottoned onto it


They did and apparently it didn't sell. Shame really...


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

its got more exposure now though ian but I expect the markup was pretty high and thus the price. you could get a massive box full off tom barr for $200 a while back. Use what you want and sell the rest cheap to make some money back.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> Use what you want and sell the rest cheap to make some money back.


hopefully this is what Andy is going to do .....the vultures begin to circle.....
mind you, it would be great to buy a large box to keep and have options forever!


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

lol! yes there is that.  I was just thinking for people who didnt want to spend $200 on wood.  We must sound crazy to our other halfs!


----------



## Ady34 (27 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> lol! yes there is that. I was just thinking for people who didnt want to spend $200 on wood. We must sound crazy to our other halfs!


i dont tell mine ....at least not the whole truth


----------



## stemag (27 Apr 2013)

it was my birthday the other week when asked buy my freinds and family what was i doing for it i said im going to green machine to buy some wood for my tank with the missus they looked at me as if i was daft coz thats what i wanted to do for me bday apparently not everyone is excited about wood


----------



## andyh (3 May 2013)

So the big day has arrived!

I got WOOD, and lots of it! Dozens and Dozens of pieces

OH i am so excited about the prospect of the new scape!!


Manzi Wood by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Manzi Wood - close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## andyh (3 May 2013)

Ady34 said:


> hopefully this is what Andy is going to do .....the vultures begin to circle.....
> mind you, it would be great to buy a large box to keep and have options forever!


Its mine!!


----------



## jojouk (3 May 2013)

I am a vulture...If you dont mind me asking, where did you order it from?


----------



## Ady34 (3 May 2013)

Ahem.....I'm jealous of your wood!
Plenty to play with for your next scape there.


----------



## bogwood (4 May 2013)

Some nice pieces in there with my name on them, my empty tank awaits.
Looking fowards to seeing them tomorrow.


----------



## Kogre (4 May 2013)

Nice! Did you procure them from a private sale, auction or from a company?

I'm going to want pieces around a meter long.


----------



## Alastair (4 May 2013)

very jealous


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (5 May 2013)

Can't wait to see how you used the wood in your set up..


----------



## charlie (9 May 2013)

Andy, you have to pm where you got the wood from and how much it cost. I have been scouring
 the internet for some like that. Looking forward to the new scape.
Charlie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 May 2013)

Looks like a delivery from Tom Barr (plantbrain) in the US.  Shipping costs are high so you need to buy in bulk and quality is always great.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 May 2013)

i think andy is on hols at the moment which is why he hasnt answered.  it was from tom barr and as above he's a member on ukaps as plantbrain.  cracking service he provides all the way from the states   Ive been eyeing up some of the quality pieces hes got for sale on another forum.


----------



## Shrimpy (16 May 2013)

curious what the shipping costs are roughly?


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 May 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> curious what the shipping costs are roughly?


A lot


----------



## andyh (19 May 2013)

Hey 

Back from holidays and managed to sort the wood a little, picked out some key pieces for my new scape. Here is what I have to choose from, over 50 pieces:


Manzi wood by andyh_2011, on Flickr

To say I am delighted is an understatement.

Cheers 
Andyh


----------



## stemag (19 May 2013)

now there some wood


----------

